# BRP only a buck!



## Ghost2020 (Yesterday at 4:51 PM)

Looks like the big gold BRP book is only a buck on drivethrurpg.  It's the core system for Call of Cthulhu.  This makes it an all in one rpg.


----------



## darjr (Yesterday at 4:58 PM)

Purchased. Thanks!

Not an affiliate link








						Basic Roleplaying - Chaosium | Basic Roleplaying | DriveThruRPG.com
					

Basic Roleplaying - The Basic Roleplaying System Welcome to Chaosium’s Basic Roleplaying system, a book that collects in one place rules a




					www.drivethrurpg.com


----------



## Cadence (Yesterday at 5:00 PM)

About its open use rules if anyone wonders about that.






						BRP - System Reference Document
					






					www.chaosium.com


----------



## eyeheartawk (Yesterday at 5:02 PM)

Cadence said:


> Open its "open-ness"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahah, yeah it's bad.

But more so in the "The SRD made available is so bare-bones to be useless" rather than "the most predatory open license of all time" sorta way.


----------

